# I contemplate my tank to the sound of...



## Moss (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi. I'm just wondering which style, music or particular song you guys like to hear when contemplating your tanks, if any at all.
I'ld probably go with Bach's Air on the G string.
Regards.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Moss,

Unfortunately, at my stage in life my choices are the sound of water going down the overflow or the wonderful sounds of my kids (currently 4 and 6 years old).


----------



## Moss (Mar 7, 2004)

I know what you mean...


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

If I ever get a chance, it would have to be RUSH. Greatest band ever.


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

Kitaro


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I think I'm at a similar stage as you are Art. I usually admire my tanks to the sounds of Elmo, Puffy the dragon or dancing crayons. That of course when my son's not trying to break into the tank stand to get to all the goodies hidden within. When I get a chance late at night, I am happy to just hear the sounds of cooling fans and loaches "tapping" on their pellets.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Mine would be:

"Sound of water comming out of the filter"


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

Anything from Erik Satie to The Clash!

Mike


----------



## Jay Reeves (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm surprised you guys with children didn't mention the soundtrack to Finding Nemo. When my kids were little it would have been the Fred Penner song Baby Beluga  

Anything but polka. Seriously, either quiet classical, jazz, or blues.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Chris Issac. Don't know why but i like bluesey music when I am concentrating.


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

i love to prun my plants listenig Moonspell!

best regards: André Daniel Nóbrega!


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

There's nothing like Vivaldi for your Glosso to pearl to.

:-D


----------



## www.glass-gardens.com (Jun 3, 2004)

There's only one album out there to stare at your tanks and contemplate life going by:

Roger Waters - Amused To death


----------



## Moss (Mar 7, 2004)

Nice choice, glass-gardens. I'm crazy about that one too. 
Pros and cons?


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

I guess I will be the oddball.. Heavy Metal/Thrash/Death Metal/Speed Metal.

Matt


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

Well, being an experimental electronic musician myself (10g planted tank and 29g crested gecko terraium accompany me in my studio) some of my own work gets the juices going.

Most sounds found flowing through my speakers when I'm not working on my own musical material include:

1.) Tool (omg, greatest hard rock band to ever exist)
2.) Govinda (electronic/world music based out of Texas... does really good exotic/sensual themed pieces)
3.) Blind Melon (jam band with a slightly rocker/darker theme. Wrote 'No Rain' which was popular circa '94. music vid featured the 'Bee Girl')
4.) Black Crowes (southern blues rock group)
5.) Various electronic non-dance artists, Shpongle, Squarepusher, Aphex Twin, Coil, Nine Inch Nails, Tweaker, God Speed You Black Emperor and many many more
6.) Incubus (acoustic stuff they've done is my fav)
7.) Various hard rock bands like Deftones, A Perfect Circle, Smashing Pumpkins, Janes Addiction etc.

All kinds of stuff. Besides country. I have a strong distaste for country.

___________________

Drop me a line if interested in hearing some of my work.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Tool is tight. Lately I've been getting into Samael (black metal) and Outkast.

And the Zeppelin hasn't left my car disc changer in months.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Pink Floyd - Shine on you crazy diamond... Great contemplating music.  
Well, nearly anything by Pink Floyd is good. Others are Ted Nugent, AC/DC, Talking Heads, ect....


----------

